# My own casted Mopar Engine parts?



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So, starting out, I am an avid modeler, BUT with that at times, it gets me in 

trouble (like us all to some extent over time) BUT more to the point, I find 

that at times, I'd rather have one motor in any one model BUT find that either 

its not made, (haven't EVER BEEN) OR the model that does have it, is difficult to 

find due to it going out of production, ALWAYS something, prevents it.....WELL, 

thats why I got into casting my own parts back when I worked on trains. I could 

make any number of parts as I needed them for custom works purposes, BUT that 

trick has recently resurfaced in my model car building, specially for the engine 

issue! NOW I can make whatever motor I want and put into my cars, just for 

something different then what the model may have came with! So, to date, I have 

the following:


Mopar 383
Mopar 400
Mopar 413
Mopar 426
Mopar 440

See:



















The following is a SPECIAL Set, notice that "Valves" in the combustion chambers!























































These -^ Engines are ALL Mopar "Wedge" engines. In real life ONLY the bore of the engine cylinders were different outward appearance was exactly the same on ALL of them!

Hemi's are to follow!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

THEN I have:

Mopar 426 Hemi
Mopar 472 Hemi
Mopar 528 Hemi
Mopar 540 Hemi














































AGAIN those above are a SPECIAL SET.....










Nice Jo-Han replacement set, SINGLE plug per cylinder model! Dual Plug version in the works!










AND AGAIN the above Hemi Valve Covers, are a SPECIAL SET, they are molded from the NICELY done Jo-Hans of the 70's, (I must have had the factory originals for 25 years!)










These all are the same as well, in real life ONLY the bore of the engine cylinders were different outward appearance was exactly the same on ALL of them!

NEXT up, the 426 Dual Over Head Cam Hemi parts!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

THEN I have:

426 DOHC Hemi:










SAME Block for ALL the Mopar Big Blocks!










Special set of Heads for the DOHC Hemi ---^










Detailed underside huh? ^----SHOWN "Valves" in the combustion chambers!










Then, a few "extra" Hemi parts.... (I WILL have a LOT of these to come....A recent "trade" wiped me out and this was the only one left!



















And last, but not least.....










Exhaust Manifolds! Seen here ONLY, they're not "cleaned" from "Demolding" them from the molds ALL my parts go out CLEANED, ready for use on any model! These will fit to ANY of these engines so far, BUT are actually to the Hemi's ONLY in real life! 440 Wedge engines had a version of their own just as these were really the Hemi's "own".....

Mopar Small blocks are coming next!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Then to the Mopar small blocks or "LA" engines I have:

Mopar 318
Mopar 340
Mopar 360




























Special set, of the Mopar 273 V-8 ---^




























These can be used for ANYTHING from the Mopar 318, to the 340 to the 360....



















Can't forget the Transmission Torque Converter pan can we?

Mopar Slant 6's are NEXT!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I have 2 different versions of the following:

Mopar 226 Slant-6 cylinder engine, one with the transmission, and a second one, that the engine and trans are separate, for those detail enthusiasts out there.....I'm also awaiting the molding process, to cure to have a "stock" type valve cover to the Slant 6's and a "custom" version of it.....This "look" will choose the block as they are slightly different in length due to the fact the way the masters were made, the engines are not from the same manufacturer of the parts.....BUT I *think* with a little work the valve covers could be made interchangeable from one casting to the other.....




























Mopar "Factory" valve cover ---^
BOTH of them above!














































A FEW Mopar Slant 6 custom parts NEXT!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So then, this "next" group, are a combination set of parts, NOT only can this engine be a Slant 6, with the current "head" cast on it, BUT also serves as the Aussie version known as the Hemi-6, which was 245 Cubic Inch AND the 265 Cubic Inch 6 cylinders....



















The above 2 pictures are of a CUSTOM Mopar Slant 6 valve cover, NOT to be used with the following engine....




























This engine ---^

Is the Hemi-6 from Australia! Thanks for the help Dale! AKA Deecee, I couldn't have made this possible without your help! Thanks man! (Even tho, I have more to go on it), a 1/25th scale model will be coming of this USA "Phantom"....

Transmissions are up next!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Mopar Transmissions:










For the Slant 6....Notice starter location!



















Carburetors are done too, as well as power steering pumps, starters, and a few "small" details...I plan to do oil filters and I'm not sure what else as far as small details, we'll see, ANYTHING large, and has to do with Mopar, I take that as a "yes". it WILL be molded!

Anyone see anything you like? Send me a PM on it......


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very impressive work !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty cool work.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool, man


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! Its always been a sore spot in some cases, building a model and always having to use what came with the kit for sake of either not having, not able to get, or simply never made "that" specific motor.....

This is why this has surfaced! I can also offer these as trade parts if someone may have parts I'm interested in, BUT the trade MUST be Mopar parts.....OR depending how many, a complete model of a Mopar car, doesn't have to be new, can be a useable model thats been assembled, OR partly assembled, as long as its "useable".....

But thanks guys! A bit of time and effort went into this, BUT, I think it may turn out worth my time and effort....and then some!


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi hemi I pm'm you please check your mail


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Jingle,
Had a look, no PM, BUT I sent you one instead!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Holy cow that's a lot of Moparts! Nice moldings *Hemi*... you ever do any 1/16 Mopar P/S pumps?


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

Amazing work!!!!





-Hemi- said:


> So, starting out, I am an avid modeler, BUT with that at times, it gets me in
> 
> trouble (like us all to some extent over time) BUT more to the point, I find
> 
> ...


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

whiskeyrat said:


> Holy cow that's a lot of Moparts! Nice moldings *Hemi*... you ever do any 1/16 Mopar P/S pumps?


Whiskey, NO I haven't BUT.. they would not be to difficult to make tho! I would be able to make one and cast it, BUT the part of making it work, would be the damned pulley and belt as you'd have to come up with a way to make that double pulley for the crank pulley cluster......

I can't promise a belt, BUT..... I can work on a pulley set up I think. Alternator too? May have to do the whole set up, which would look AWESOME on the ole War Horse!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

jingle said:


> Amazing work!!!!


Thanks Jingle! I appreciate it. was a lot of work making all those molds and then the more hard part is the cleaning of them when they come out of the molds!

One way to support my hobby, I suppose!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> Whiskey, NO I haven't BUT.. they would not be to difficult to make tho! I would be able to make one and cast it, BUT the part of making it work, would be the damned pulley and belt as you'd have to come up with a way to make that double pulley for the crank pulley cluster......
> 
> I can't promise a belt, BUT..... I can work on a pulley set up I think. Alternator too? May have to do the whole set up, which would look AWESOME on the ole War Horse!


I was thinking of fabbing one up myself, but wanted to see if you hadn't beaten me to it already!  What if I were to fab one up and send it to you for casting spares? I'm also thinking of doing the bracketry for it as well, perhaps even as a one piece deal. Making the pump itself shouldn't be hard, as you say, but simulating the belt might be. Thoughts?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Whiskey, first off, I'd have to see what your referring to as the brackets. I have to be careful on thin parts with deep under cuts. if that makes any sense. let em know........ BUT if you got a picture of what your planning to do, PM it to me for me to look and see if I can see anything that could become "trouble" in casting it.......

Let me know!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Looking good... It's fun casting your own stuff. I'm casting carbs, manifolds, and air filters now...*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

'Stang,
I see a FEW carbs and a few air cleaners I have and will be casting too.......... I'm working on casting complete engines but mostly "Mopar" as I can't justify the price others charge.....More then a complete model kit, for just a motor? WOW! I know its not cheap making molds but dang......Its not like its a lot of strenuous work.....


----------

